# Vermeer SC 505- SC 60TX



## Log hog (Jul 17, 2006)

Does any one have or have used a Vermeer track driven SC 505 or the newer SC 60TX It looks like a well put together machine, and will fit through a 36" gate. I also like the gear driven system, right off the engine power, right to the cutter wheel. I am also currious as to how much damage it will do when turning sharp on lawns. I am looking for opinions of those people who have personally used the machine or owned one of them.


----------



## Curbside (Jul 18, 2006)

Log hog said:


> Does any one have or have used a Vermeer track driven SC 505 or the newer SC 60TX It looks like a well put together machine, and will fit through a 36" gate. I also like the gear driven system, right off the engine power, right to the cutter wheel. I am also currious as to how much damage it will do when turning sharp on lawns. I am looking for opinions of those people who have personally used the machine or owned one of them.




Log Hog

I bought a 60TX at Christmas time. I purchased mine without a Vermeer cutting disk and instead ordered a Sandvic Dura Disk. I love the machine. As far as fitting through a 36 inch gate in theory it will fit but it is so tight I would recommend not attempting. The drive system is a little sloppy on the machine and it always wants to drift to the right when starting to go forward or drifts to the left when starting backwards. The chip guards (wings) suck and were not very well thought out by Vermeer. I have not done it yet (lack of time) but this winter I will reinvent the guards using nothing but flexible rubber so that they can stay on the machine at all times but be pushed out of the way in tight areas. The power of the direct drive is quite impressive and no fussing with bearings, belts etc. If your decide to do 360's on the lawn you will damage it. If you make gradual turns or 3 point turns the damage is minimal. If their is some damage it is usually surface scuffs and dissapears within a couple of days. I ussually make my hard turns in the area of the grinding so that scuffs are not noticeable or I try and take the straightest line to the stump. It will take some getting used to driving the machine as it does not really drive like a Bobcat. The drives seem to be more on/off then gradual so it is very easy to start turning back and forth like a bucking bronco. A little time on the controls and you get that mastered. 

The machine combined with the dura disk goes through stumps like a hot knife through butter and it is fast to change broken teeth. I am very happy with it so far.


----------



## HOGWILDWOOPIG (Jul 18, 2006)

*Vermeer 60TX*

You are definitely thinking in the right direction with the track machine. I own 2 stump grinders a Carlton 4012, which is a smaller machine, and after hurricane Katrina I purchased their 7015 on tracks. It has their new and more efficient Sanvik wheel on it and it cut like you would believe. The guards are designed perfectly. I have no problem going in and out of the 36” gate. Curbside said it right, like all track machines you have to make gradual turns or 3-point turns the damage is minimal. 

As far as the comparison on the Carlton 7015TRX to the Vermeer 60TX, I say bring it on! :sword:


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 18, 2006)

I recently added a Carlton 8018 TRX to my line of equipment. First track stump grinder for me. Great machine and I am very happy with it. I have the dura disk II wheel and its a great system. Don't need to change teeth nearly as much as my other machines. As for turning on lawns I try and make a straight shot to the stump and then grind and to turn around I climb the mound of grindings and turn the machine around with no lawn damage. The machine is great for the land and lot clearing jobs. I also like the remote control system with no swing out control panel for getting into tight spots.


----------



## HOGWILDWOOPIG (Jul 18, 2006)

OLY, I also looked at that 8018 TRX, it was a tough choice to go with the 7015 but I like the ability to get in to a back yard. Have you tried the 8018 with the "new" Sandvik wheel? It is a must to demo. If it makes a difference like it did for my 7015, it is well worth it. I can take a larger cut and it's throws less chips than the ole Dura. Not to mention the ability to replace the teeth with a gage. REALLY like it.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jul 18, 2006)

HOGWILDWOOPIG said:


> after hurricane Katrina I purchased their 7015 on tracks. :



You Katrina Boys have all the money!!!!! Hurricane season is here again, if it hits over this way I'm getting a track!!!!

How you guys like the wireless remote???


----------



## Tree guycnd (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a SC 505, it's great and have fit through 35" gates. It does take some practice and slight of hand but most guys will figure it out, however I have had some guys that were usless at it. If you are good at video games than you will have the finger and wrist action to drive that thing any way you want.

Mines is for sale if you live near Vancouver Canada.

Cheers


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Hogwildwoopig...I have the new sandvik wheel AKA: Dura Disk II. It really tears up the stumps. It has 50 teeth on the wheel. I like that there is no flying debris from the sandvik wheel. The machine has a 50 inch width which gets at most stumps. I have a Rayco RG 50 to get thru the 36 inch gates.


----------

